# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστουγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2017 [Season's Greetings]

## Maroulis Nikos

Ανοίγουμε και φέτος αυτό το θέμα για να ανταλλάξουμε τις γιορτινές ευχές μας *Χριστούγεννα 2016 - Πρωτοχρονιά 2017. Σ αυτό το θέμα μπορείτε επίσης να ανεβάσετε Χριστουγεννιάτικες φωτογραφίες θαλασσινού περιεχομένου, όπως στολισμένες, βάρκες, καραβάκια (μέρα ή νύχτα) από την γιορτινή πάλη/χωριό που ζείτε ή επισκέπτεστε. Αλλά και στολισμένα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δένδρα σε παραλίες κ.λ.π.

This thread welcomes your Seasonal Greetings for X'mas and the New Year 2017. You may also upload photos here from your city/village, with seaviews related to the subject, such as boats decorated for this festive period and/or X'mas trees near the sea etc. In other words this thread is dedicated to wishes and greetings only.*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εύχομαι ολόψυχα σε όλους *Καλές Γιορτές* και το νέο έτος που θα ανατείλει σε λίγες ημέρες να μας ταξιδέψει σε πελάγη γεμάτα υγεία, τύχη, ελπίδα κι αισιοδοξία!

Στους ναυτικούς μας, όπου τις άγιες αυτές ημέρες βρίσκονται μακριά απ' το ζεστό τους σπιτικό, τους ευχόμαστε Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε ήρεμες θάλασσες!

vasilopita PLOIO.jpg

----------


## Hellenarc

Ευχετηρια καρτα..jpgκαι καραβιές τα ονειρα να γίνουν πραγματικότητα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευτυχισμένο το νέο Έτος με υγεία. Καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας.

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ 2016.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Ευχομαι σε ολους και ολες ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ. Καλα ταξειδια και Γαληνιες θαλασσες σε ολους τους Ναυτικους που βρισκονται μακρυα απο τις Οικογενειες τους.
20161224_091245.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με υγεία και χαρά για το νέο έτος!  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## npapad

Εύχομαι σε όλους καλές γιορτές, χρόνια πολλά και να είναι ο καινούριος χρόνος καλύτερος από τον προηγούμενο !
Υγεία πάνω από όλα και καλές θάλασσες σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας !

Νεκτάριος Παπαδάκης
Ηράκλειο Κρήτης

----------


## threshtox

Άγιες μέρες και μακάρι ένα μικρό φως μέσα στον καθένα μας.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους. Με υγεία, χαμόγελο και καλή τύχη. 

Καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς σε όλον τον κόσμο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καλα Χριστουγεννα και Ευτυχες το νεο    ετος!!!

_PC142195.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ  ευχεται σε ολη την Ναυτικη οικογενεια και    στα μελη του nautilia.gr 

Καλα Χριστουγεννα και ευτυχισμενος ο καινουργιος χρονος με Υγεια Δημιουργια και Αγαπη!!!
Καθως επισης μας χαριζει τους κατωθι  στιχους 

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ 
ΘΕΡΜΕΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΧΑΡΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ 
ΕΚΕΙΝΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΤΙΜΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΩ

ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ 
ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ  ΥΓΕΙΑ-ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ
ΗΡΕΜΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΗ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ!!!

                 ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ


_

----------


## BOBKING

_Χρόνια πολλά σε όλο το φόρουμ να είστε πάντα καλά. Και ελπίζω το νέο έτος να μας έρθει με λιγότερα προβλήματα...Καλές Γιορτές και καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους σας να είστε πάντα καλά εσείς και οι οικογένειές σας.

Σταύρος Κ.
Aiguille du Chardonnet Γαλλίας
_

----------


## basilis.m

χρονια πολλα σε ολους με υγεια!

----------


## seajets

Ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος και καλές θάλασσες σε όλους τους ναυτικόυς μας!!!!!!!! Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!

----------


## maria korre

Αγαπητοί συνταξιδιώτες, εύχομαι σε όλους το 2017 να είναι γεμάτο υγεία, όμορφες στιγμές και... συναρπαστικά ταξίδια! Στους ναυτικούς μας εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια σε γαλήνιες θάλασσες και να τους περιμένει πάντα ένα ασφαλές λιμάνι και μια ζεστή αγκαλιά!

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Καλη χρονια και χρονια πολλα σε ολους . Καλα  ταξιδια στους ναυτικους μας οπου κι αν βρισκονται .

----------


## despo

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους. ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ με ΥΓΕΙΑ και ευτυχία !

----------


## avvachrist

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* και *ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ* σε όλους!!! Εύχομαι υγεία πάνω απ΄ όλα και ότι επιθυμεί ο καθένας να το βρει στο νέο έτος!

----------


## thanos75

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους μας με υγεία πάνω απ'όλα΄και ότι καλό επιθυμεί ο καθένας μας...με το καλό να αγιαστούν αύριο οι θάλασσές μας και τα νερά μας γενικά

----------


## renetoes

Xρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.

Ημέρα των Φώτων αύριο, θα αγιαστούν τα νερά σε όλη τη χώρα,  και ανακαλώ στη μνήμη μου κάποιον ταπεινό ιερωμένο, που έκανε τον αγιασμό στο απλό λιμανάκι της Κισσάμου και όχι σε φανταχτερά λιμάνια ή κοντά σε λαμπερά πλοία που σφύριζαν ασταμάτητα (πλοία που ο ίδιος έκανε πάρα πολλά για να αγοραστούν)... 

Τον ιδρυτή και ισόβιο Πρόεδρο της ΑΝΕΚ, τον αείμνηστο Μητροπολίτη Κισσάμου και Σελίνου Ειρηναίο (Γαλανάκη).




11229374_797244267049855_9174146022105960232_n.jpg Agiasmos.jpg

----------

